# Looking to Trade my S.I Tri Colors



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am looking to trade/sell 5 of my S.I Tri Color froglets. They are about 3-4 months old and are Sean Stewart line.

Figured I would put a thread here because it is getting a bit cold out and possibly someone in the area might be interested.

Let me know!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

These are Santa Isabel Anthonyi?

What are you looking to trade for?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well George is taking 2 of them...I have 3 left up for trade.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anybody out there...?  Still 3 left.


----------



## MrsFlint (Nov 12, 2010)

Where do you live, and what do you have left? Do you have any pics? Thanks!


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey I'm located in auburn pa...I have three left and I do not have my camera with me at the moment. They look like usual tri color froglets. Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Three of these were sold but it looks like x mas shopping got in the way ...so three of them back up for sale/trade.


----------

